# ghost clown royal



## hugh.jones (Dec 23, 2008)

has anyone seen one? has one been made? if yes any one got a link to a pic cheers hugh.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

yep, been done a few times
cant find the damn link tho... :devil:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Ghost clown by jeremy Stone -)


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

hogboy said:


> Ghost clown by jeremy Stone -)
> 
> image
> 
> image


That thing is incredible in the flesh, nice price tag too! : victory:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

hogboy said:


> Ghost clown by jeremy Stone -)
> 
> image
> 
> image


arnt they just fecking stunning eh !!!!

like all other dh's tho,
a long long road to go down, unless you can get THAT visual male


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

That is a fantastic looking Royal.

If i was a proud owner of a Ghost clown i would have to call it Pennywise


----------



## hugh.jones (Dec 23, 2008)

*dh*

whats your favourite double simple reccesive? and any pics cheer hugh


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow. That is absolutely stunning. I think I'm in love. My previous favourite was the banana clown but I might just like this even more. :flrt:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

hugh.jones said:


> whats your favourite double simple reccesive? and any pics cheer hugh


albinopied...










photo courtesy of ROUSSIS


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Caramel Glows and Dreamsicles are right up there for me.


----------



## hugh.jones (Dec 23, 2008)

*triple*

how would you make a tripple simple reccesive and what would be the odds per egg also has anyone done it? hugh


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

hugh.jones said:


> how would you make a tripple simple reccesive and what would be the odds per egg also has anyone done it? hugh


No triple visual as of yet to my knowledge, Brock Wagner this year though hatched out some Triple Het Caramel Glow G-Stripes.

He mated a Caramel Glow to a Genetic Stripe.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

hogboy said:


> Ghost clown by jeremy Stone -)
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
I think a clown boy to go with my ghost girl next year (she's busy this year!) is now on my list.... 

That is one of the most stunning combos I have ever seen!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

hugh.jones said:


> how would you make a tripple simple reccesive and what would be the *odds per egg* also has anyone done it? hugh


you'd have to (for example) breed an albinopied to a clown
ALL offspring would be triple het... breed offspring back to each other 
*1:64 chance of a visual*
1:128 chance of specific sex (ie: male)...


----------



## hugh.jones (Dec 23, 2008)

*triple*

and then what would would the price of one of those be?

imagine a ghost clown albino x carmel pied axanthic =

100% het ghost clown albino carmel pied axanthic 

what would be the odds of hitting the visual?

and would you be able to tell the individual traits ?


----------



## Alway's Royals & Leo's (May 18, 2009)

1 in 4096, and for alan, 1 in 8192 for male.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Alway's Royals & Leo's said:


> 1 in 4096, and for alan, 1 in 8192 for male.


haha... :notworthy:

could you kindly do me a list of all the different possible morphs (and percentages) that this 6x het pairing would produce please...
see you next week and thanks... :blush:

only kidding...


----------



## Alway's Royals & Leo's (May 18, 2009)

alan1 said:


> haha... :notworthy:
> 
> could you kindly do me a list of all the different possible morphs (and percentages) that this 6x het pairing would produce please...
> see you next week and thanks... :blush:
> ...






I am tempted to have a go at it, but no. :surrender:


----------

